

Tacocopter: The Coolest Airborne Taco Delivery System That’s Completely Fake - whiletrue
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/03/qa-with-tacocopter/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+%28Wired%3A+Index+3+%28Top+Stories+2%29%29&utm_content=My+Yahoo

======
neilk
I'm disappointed in Wired for repeating the nonsense that Star was arrested
for a "hoax explosive device". She had a shirt with blinking lights on it.

EDIT: On second read, Wired's statement is technically true; that's the
justification the police gave for arresting her. But as written, it implies
that Star intended such a hoax.

~~~
citricsquid
Assuming the author of this article only has the previous Boston Globe article
to go on that is what appears to be the case. I looked around and the response
from Star seems to conflict a lot with the article, so either the police lied
(seems most likely) or she did, either way I don't think you can criticise the
author of this article for what they said or their tone as the Boston Globe
presents it in exactly the same way.

Interview here: <http://boingboing.net/2008/09/22/star-simpson-one-yea.html>

~~~
neilk
It's Wired. They purport to be a magazine that knows something about
technology and the people that make it. The quality of the mag has gone up and
down over the years, but I think it's fair to say they shouldn't be relying on
Boston.com to do the legwork on a story like this.

And even so, reporting the claims of the police without qualification is
something even a rookie reporter isn't supposed to do. The fact that the judge
gave her a path to dismiss the charges, after sentencing her to a trivial
amount of community service, is also pretty relevant. If you mention one fact
the other ought to follow.

------
aptwebapps
When I saw the Tacocopter post yesterday I had a little chuckle ... and then
was completely floored by people arguing about it and going off into side-
rants about the FAA getting in the way of progress.

When you read this headline it should sound like a tautology.

------
drawkbox
Seemed fake but I really wanted to get some Tacocopter... So I guess with this
and Kid Icarus Wing Man we are starting April Fools as early at March 20th
now?

------
jsiarto
Wow--we can't be serious with this people. I fly these things--not very well--
but I build and fly these things. We are so far from this tech being able to
deliver anything autonomously it's not even funny.

I think this is a joke--if it's not, the founders are jokes because they have
no idea what they are talking about and clearly no idea where this technology
actually stands. Spend some time on rcgroups.com, fpvlab.com and the other
multirotor forums and you'll realize just how serious those people are how
quickly "Tacocopter" would get laughed out of the room.

~~~
whyenot
You are attacking a straw man. You may want to read the article.

~~~
Dylan16807
Or the title.

